# Stuffit Expander / DropStuff



## iVan (1 Mars 2001)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer en language simple l'utilité de Stuffit Expander, déjà installé sur l'iMac, et DropStuff dont l'installateur s'y trouve aussi (installé, il fonctionnera 15 jours, puis il faudra le "register" dont coût 30$) ?
"Expander" semble indiquer qu'il s'agit d'un DECOMPRESSEUR, je suppose alors que DropStuff COMPRESSE. Bien.
Comment et quand faut-il utiliser ces logiciels ? Je pensais que l'iMac reconnaissait les archives à décompresser et passait à cette fonction automatiquement. Idem pour compresser.  Les "Read Me" sont en anglais. Merci d'avance.
iVan


----------



## Gwenhiver (1 Mars 2001)

Justement, si ton Mac décompresse "à la volée", c'est parce que StuffIt Expander est installé. Il le lance automatiquement à chaque fois. Maintenant si tu veux compresser un fichier (pour réduire sa taille avant de l'envoyer par courrier électronique par exemple) tu utiliseras DropStuff.

Gwenhiver.


----------



## iVan (2 Mars 2001)

Merci, Gwenhiver. 
Pour compresser un document, comment dois-je m'y prendre .. pas à pas stp. ?
iVan


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Dans "DropStuff" il y a "drop", c'est-à-dire "faire glisser sur". Il suffit en effet de faire glisser les fichiers à compresser sur l'icône du programme pour lancer la compression. Pour régler les Préférences, il faut lancer le logiciel par double clic puis ouvrir le dialogue de Préférences du menu File.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Mars 2001)

C'est exactement ça. Mais si tu veux compresser tout un dossier d'un coup, je crois que tu es obligé de lancer l'application, de choisir "Stuff" dans le menu "Files" et de choisir le dossier en question.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Non, tu fais glisser le dossier sur DropStuff.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Je viens de réessayer et ça fonctionne chez moi avec DropStuff 6.0 (livré avec StuffIt Deluxe).


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Je viens de réessayer et ça fonctionne chez moi avec DropStuff 6.0 (livré avec StuffIt Deluxe).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, ben j'essayerai à nouveau...

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

Ah bon, j'y arrive jamais. C'est avec DropStuff 6.0. Remarque, maintenant que j'y pense, ça fonctionnait avec les versions précédentes (enfin je crois).
Bah, de toute façon, c'est pas bien grave.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## iVan (3 Mars 2001)

... et pour compresser un document, peut-on le glisser sur un alias de DropStuff (que je mettrais sur le bureau) ?  Ensuite, où retrouve-t-on le document compressé, car je suppose que le document original restera à sa place intacte ? 
Merci pour tous vos bon conseils.
iVan


----------



## Gwenhiver (3 Mars 2001)

En effet tu peux mettre un alias sur le bureau, et faire glisser un document directement dessus.
Le comportement de DropStuff ensuite (notamment l'endroit où il te met le fichier compressé) dépend des réglages que tu lui donnes dans les Préférences. Par défaut, je crois que ton archive se retrouve au même endroit que l'original.

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 (et bientôt Mac OS X)_


----------



## iVan (4 Mars 2001)

Vous êtes des anges   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je vais m'y mettre.
Merci.
iVan


----------

